# Rise of the Guardians



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWs0qulZ00I[/YOUTUBE]


> When the Boogieman launches an assault on Earth, several mythic beings team up to stop him.


*Director:* Peter Ramsey

*Writer:* William Joyce, David Lindsay-Abaire

Let's cross our fingers for another 'How to Train Your Dragon'. Plus Guillermo del Toro's an executive producer.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2012)

Too bad.  I was hoping for a sequel.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8RKCmkOyB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Too bad.  I was hoping for a sequel.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8RKCmkOyB4[/YOUTUBE]



Santa is Russian and the Easter Bunny is Australian your argument is invalid!


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2012)

Ho Ho Ho.

Watch out villains, Santa Claus is coming to town... to curbstomp your ass.

In Mother Russia, Santa gives you a gift of life... or death.

I shall be seeing this when it comes out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2012)

Just for the record this is based of a Book from what I am reading on the net and Jack Frost is suppose to be one of the good guys.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Too bad.  I was hoping for a sequel.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8RKCmkOyB4[/YOUTUBE]



I thought Rukia was serious for a second, then I scrolled down further and the giogio killed me.

I also thought this was a sequel.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2012)

I must admit, the music choice of "Fate Has Smiled Upon Us" from the Robin Hood OST, during the latter half of the trailer when the Easter Bunny, Tooth Fairy, Sandman and Santa are off to save the day was fantastic. Almost as good as when DreamWorks used "Dream Chasers" from Future World Music in the main How To Train Your Dragon trailer.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks pretty good, I'll definitely check this one out.

Yeah, a Legend of the Guardians sequel would be cool, but it bombed at the box office so it won't be happening.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2012)

that looks.....bad ass :WOW


----------



## keiiya (Jun 14, 2012)

I think the sandman looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 1, 2012)

New trailer  
don't like very much Jack Frost's voice,it sounds too adult for a character like that

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqHh6R_9F90&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2012)

Agreed. 

But it has Santa dual-wielding swords, so I'm seeing it no matter what.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But it has Santa dual-wielding swords, so I'm seeing it no matter what.


Yeah  this movie looks like cool,I might as well go to watch it  usually I don't watch cartoons but this one caught my attention,I found the character design especially of Jack Frost really nice,I always found the character design of other cgi movies ugly


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2012)

I like the Easter Bunny personality the most.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2012)

Jack Frost is hardcore.

He made the naughty list more times than Hitler.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Jack Frost is hardcore.*
> 
> He made the naughty list more times than Hitler.


What do you mean?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YIKErPvOkCk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LWSAnp_sAYA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AkS5VXEu7wE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qi7eo3r4ydA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7H1bViUPstU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saishin (Nov 29, 2012)

^ Cute vids 

other clips 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bt5X-NwfTw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97i7-ObyCzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 29, 2012)

This film does looks rather interesting, compared to some of Dreamworks' other recent animated films, so I shall see it, perhaps on this Saturday. It was not such a massive and exciting film that I needed to see it on its opening day (as I did with _Brave_ and _Wreck-It Ralph),_ but one week after its premiere shall ensure that there is still sufficient excitement about it while avoiding the possibility that tickets may be unavailable. After I see the film, I shall comment on it, although I shall say now that it shall be very interesting to see numerous figures from children's tales fighting evil like superheroes; that is certainly an interesting idea.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2012)

How to Train Your Dragon >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rise of the Guardians


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2012)

Has anyone seen this yet? Which one is better Legend or Rise of the Guardians?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2012)

Legend, easily.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 29, 2012)

Was surprisingly alright.


----------



## Saishin (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay I watched Rise of the Guardians and I enjoyed it,really nice movie.
And I have no doubt Jack Frost is the best fictional character ever created for an animated movie.Everything in this character is almost perfect the design,his background,his nature,the authors did really a great job on him.

Now I want to describe the negative parts of the movie.Of course these are my personal opinion of the movie others could find Rise of Guardians flawless so I recommend to watch it because anyway it worths and you'll have fun for sure 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The thing that dissapointed me the most is the lacking of action, I mean there is action but befooled from the trailer I expected to much for example Santa trough all the movie doesn't has many occasion to show his skills as swordman if not in the end,of course a movie can't only rely on action it must have a good plot and fortunately Rise of the Guardians has a nice one,then it's a little childish but this is normal after all we are speaking about a christmas movie made for a young audience but as I said just a little all the 'disney' stuff that you could find in a film of this kind are fortunately avoided and this is a good thing because there are some adult elements that makes the movie suitable for all ages if only the authors had done the movie a little more dramatic and had added more action it would have been a masterpiece.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 30, 2012)

Thought it was a fantastic movie well worth the money. It was definitely better than wreck it ralph


----------



## Saishin (Nov 30, 2012)

~Avant~ said:


> Thought it was a fantastic movie well worth the money. It was definitely better than wreck it ralph


I don't know wreck it ralph but for sure Rise of the Guardians is the best animated movie of the year.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm definitely hoping for a sequel. Perhaps more emphasis on the mysterious man on the moon character. And more action for Santa and the Toothfairy.


----------



## Saishin (Nov 30, 2012)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm definitely hoping for a sequel. Perhaps more emphasis on the mysterious man on the moon character. And more action for Santa and the Toothfairy.


The movie is based on a series of books and one of them it tells about the man on the moon  yeah if there will be a sequel I hope for more action.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2012)

Saishin said:


> I don't know wreck it ralph but for sure Rise of the Guardians is the best animated movie of the year.


ck no

ParaNorman, Arrietty, and Wreck-It Ralph royally piss all over this hogwash.


----------



## Saishin (Nov 30, 2012)

^ I see so you didn't find good Rise of the Guardians


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 30, 2012)

It's a good thing your opinions means nothing Stunna.

Wreck it Ralph only saving grace is Silverman character.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2012)

Watch out guys -- Huey's on the prow.

Keep it up and I'll wreck your ralph.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry Stunna I am not into that kind of thing. .


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2012)

I saw this film earlier today, and before I comment about the film itself, I was the only person my age in the theater; most of the members of the audience were young children, with their parents, who were older than me. That did not bother me, as I believe that people of any age can enjoy movies of this nature, and I watched it for both the action scenes (seeing Santa Claus dual-wielding swords was very awesome) and because I identified with him, as I also felt as if I did not belong when I was younger (although I thankfully no longer feel that way).

The plot of the film, both Jack's search for identity and a place to belong and the titular Guardians seeking to protect the world, were to me, at this point in my life, very familiar and even predictable, but the film itself was still enjoyable. When Pitch first appeared, I almost felt sympathy for him, as he was very similar to jack, seeking recognition and belief, until it became apparent that he enjoyed causing torment and striking fear in the hearts of children. On the subject of Pitch, why did his own nightmares turn against him? If he can conjure them, can he not also dismiss them, or did the fact that children were no longer afraid of him cause him to lose his power over the nightmares? Also, I believe that it would have been better if the overall message of the film had been that fear, while a negative emotion, is still a natural and acceptable part of life, and that a supernatural being who causes fear is not automatically evil (although Pitch was, as he enjoyed causing fear).

Overall, I felt that this film was enjoyable to see once, but I am not certain if I shall see it again, as it was not quite as memorable as _Wreck-It Ralph,_ which I still feel was the best animated film of this year. I am very pleased to see that Dreamworks is still able to make animated films that are fairly serious in nature, and not containing great amounts of ridiculous or sarcastic humor, as evidenced in the _Madagascar_ series, so I do hope that they can continue to compete with the Walt Disney Corporation in the realm of animated films.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2012)

When the Guardians first assembled at the beginning of the film, Santa Claus implied that Christmas was a more important holiday than was Easter. That is not true, because although Christmas is certainly a very important in Christianity, Easter is the most important holiday in that religion, and that is because it not Christ's birth, but his resurrection, that is the most important event, and the central aspect, of the Christian faith.

Since Christmas is the most popular holiday in the western world, I can understand that some people might believe it to be the most important holiday, as well, but I dislike how films such as this perpetuate that belief, as it is a misconception.

I, also, wonder about the "Man in the Moon," so it is possible that there may eventually be a sequel to this film, especially considering that Dreamworks has recently made many sequels to its films, while Disney has decreased their prevalence in doing so.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 2, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> When the Guardians first assembled at the beginning of the film, Santa Claus implied that Christmas was a more important holiday than was Easter. That is not true, because although Christmas is certainly a very important in Christianity, Easter is the most important holiday in that religion, and that is because it not Christ's birth, but his resurrection, that is the most important event, and the central aspect, of the Christian faith.
> 
> Since Christmas is the most popular holiday in the western world, I can understand that some people might believe it to be the most important holiday, as well, but I dislike how films such as this perpetuate that belief, as it is a misconception.
> 
> I, also, wonder about the "Man in the Moon," so it is possible that there may eventually be a sequel to this film, especially considering that Dreamworks has recently made many sequels to its films, while Disney has decreased their prevalence in doing so.



They weren't doing it from a religious perspective...and really Christmas would be a bigger holiday than Easter is currently.

also North was showing his bias


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> They weren't doing it from a religious perspective...and really Christmas would be a bigger holiday than Easter is currently.



Yes, I know that that is true, and I also know that this is not the thread to discuss this subject, but I do not like how the religious aspects of many holidays are being ignored or downplayed, as I believe that doing so cheapens the value of the holiday and deprives them of their meaning. Secular holidays should be allowed to remain secular, and religious holidays should be allowed to remain religious, and I have never seen the religious aspects of any Jewish or Islamic holidays downplayed in favor of secular aspects, so I greatly dislike that being done for Christian holidays.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 2, 2012)

DDJ got some quality posts here.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> DDJ got some quality posts here.



Thank you very much; I do give my best effort in every post that I make, especially when I post reviews of movies, television series, or books.


----------



## Luna (Dec 3, 2012)

A very nice movie this one was. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Jena (Dec 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I know that that is true, and I also know that this is not the thread to discuss this subject, but I do not like how the religious aspects of many holidays are being ignored or downplayed, as I believe that doing so cheapens the value of the holiday and deprives them of their meaning. Secular holidays should be allowed to remain secular, and religious holidays should be allowed to remain religious, and I have never seen the religious aspects of any Jewish or Islamic holidays downplayed in favor of secular aspects, so I greatly dislike that being done for Christian holidays.



Not to go off on an angry Christmas rant, but most of the aspects of Christmas are pagan or otherwise stolen borrowed from non-Christian traditions.

Santa Clause in particular has absolutely nothing to do with Christianity. He's based off of Sinterklaas who, in tern, was based off of Odin who has been around since long before Christianity. The tree, the stockings, the mistletoe, and giving gifts around winter solstice all pre-date Christianity. So it's not really hard to downplay Christianity for secular aspects when so much of it really is secularism. 

I appreciated that the movie left the religious elements at the table. This isn't the time and place for it. The easter bunny and Santa are independent of Jesus and dragging those implications into the movie just opens up a whole can of worms.

/rant over

Anyway, I saw this movie today. I...did not think it was very good. I was absolutely blown away by the visuals and I thought the character/setting designs were fantastic and amazingly unique/cool. But the plot was a muddled mess. It wasn't even generic, it was just all over the place and had truly abysmal pacing.


----------



## Benzaiten (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't seen it but I really really want to


----------



## Saishin (Dec 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> When the Guardians first assembled at the beginning of the film, Santa Claus implied that Christmas was a more important holiday than was Easter. That is not true, because although Christmas is certainly a very important in Christianity, Easter is the most important holiday in that religion, and that is because it not Christ's birth, but his resurrection, that is the most important event, and the central aspect, of the Christian faith.
> 
> Since Christmas is the most popular holiday in the western world, I can understand that some people might believe it to be the most important holiday, as well, but I dislike how films such as this perpetuate that belief, as it is a misconception.
> 
> I, also, wonder about the "Man in the Moon," so it is possible that there may eventually be a sequel to this film, especially considering that Dreamworks has recently made many sequels to its films, while Disney has decreased their prevalence in doing so.


The movie has no religious references in that scene is only pointed the fact that Christmas compare to Easter is in commercial terms more famous,figures like the Christmas tree,Santa Clause and the exchange of the gifts are celebrated all over the world you don't have to be Christian to do so.
So in these view it's true that Christmas is more popular than Easter.


----------



## アストロ (Dec 4, 2012)

I still have yet to view this - it's out in theaters in my country. I've heard they did a poor job of marketing the film before the release (despite the decent reviews). I'll definitely be watching this. I heard that some of it's emotional.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 5, 2012)

On the subject of religion, it is true that numerous pre-Christian traditions have been incorporated intro Christmas, such as pine trees, holly, mistletoe, and wreaths, but the figure of Sinterklaas, from which Santa Claus is derived, was himself derived from Saint Nicholas, who was an actual person. Saint Nicholas was a Christian bishop who lived during the 4th century AD in what is now modern Turkey, and he was very generous and gave money to people who were stricken with poverty. As time passed in the centuries after his lifetime, and the story of his deeds spread, his name was translated into other languages, becoming _"Sinterklaas"_ in Ducth, which then became "Santa Claus" in English.

As for the movie, is Jack's staff the source of his power, or only a conduit for it? I also wonder what happened to his sister? Since the film was set three hundred years after the day that the two of them were out in the woods, I believe that it is safe to presume that she is no longer alive, but I still would like to know exactly what happened to her after that. Or is that an unimportant detail, since it is more important to us, the audience, that Jack saved her and she survived after that event?


----------



## G (Dec 5, 2012)

アストロ said:


> I still have yet to view this - it's out in theaters in my country. I've heard they did a poor job of marketing the film before the release (despite the decent reviews). I'll definitely be watching this. I heard that some of it's emotional.



Well, yeah. I didn't know anything about this movie until last week, when i saw a poster on a metro station. Also, a side note: i think it's ridiculous that this movies Finnish name translated to English is'Five  Legends'. Five Legends? Why not just translate Rise of The Guardians to Finnish?


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> but the figure of Sinterklaas, from which Santa Claus is derived, was himself derived from Saint Nicholas, who was an actual person.


The Santa Claus figure also bears a lot of similarities to Odin (yes, Asgard Odin). And the modern-day Santa is a blend of Sinterklaas, Saint Nicholas, and Father Christmas. 



> Or is that an unimportant detail, since it is more important to us, the audience, that Jack saved her and she survived after that event?


Answered your question right there. It's interesting to know how long she lived after the event, but it's ultimately not important to Jack's story. 

I also imagine she was emotionally fucked-up after watching her brother die, but it's a kid's movie so that's obviously not going to be dealt with...


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 15, 2012)

And here I thought Jack was getting dat fairy puss.

But in the end there were no pairings.



DemonDragonJ said:


> As for the movie, is Jack's staff the source of his power, or only a conduit for it?



Source. Jack definitely acted as if he were powerless without it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2012)

so enough of this silly church debate,will someone just come out and tell me:
good or bad


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2012)

Bad.

Avoid it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, ah trust you Stunna baby


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2012)

Theres a rule in KT you should take note of Banhammer.

That rule is to never listen to Stunna, never.

With that said. Its decent far better than the commercial ploy that is Wreck it Ralph thats for sure.

Which Stunna called better , Wreck it Ralph had a Rhianna song as its musical score btw.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2012)

I never intended to watch wreck it ralph 
It's an animated movie voice acted by Mr Celophane and Kenneth for God's sake


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2012)

Guardians is garbage. Wreck-It Ralph is a legit movie, with one Rihanna song in one scene.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2012)

I guess I'll just have to go see what the what the flick reviews say


----------

